# hacer un wa-wa para guitarra



## mati89 (Oct 17, 2007)

hola amigos del foro les escribo una vez mas para hacerles una consulta

quiero hacerme un wa-wa para mi banda y lo que nesesito es un potensiónetro que este en 
un pedal como los que tienen la maquina de coser y que varie  la resistencia cuando lo presione.
alguien sabe de como puedo hacer esto
o donde puedo conseguir algun potenciometro para realizar esto


----------



## ciri (Oct 17, 2007)

Aca hay algo de información!

http://www.clubse.com.ar/download/pdf/montajes/nota43.htm


----------



## mati89 (Oct 17, 2007)

ciri lo que yo necesitaba es como acoplar el potenciometro no como hacer el circuito
en una de esas no me exprese bien


----------



## ciri (Oct 18, 2007)

a. ahora si.

en ese caso se me ocurre una idea pero va a ser complicado de hacer sin las herramientas.

Intento explicarlo mas o menos:
Consta de colocar en el pedal una varilla dentada, y en en el pote un engranaje que engrane con esta varilla,

cuando pueda lo dibujo y te lo paso, por ahí se te ocurre algo para modificarlo. y hacerlo a tu manera.


----------



## Dano (Oct 18, 2007)

Opinión personal: Creo que el Wah-Wah fue uno de los pedales creados para no ser copiado.
Puede que logres hacer el pote con un sistema pero ten en cuenta que al tiempo tal vez pueda fallar y no quiero pensar de que estén en vivo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/wah-wah-ibanez-wh-10-a-14235/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 4, 2008)

Muchachos, creo que la solucion la encontraran en sus propias madres o abuelas...yo he armado wah wah's y todos funcionan de maravilla. digo que la solucion esta en mama o la abuela, ya que esos pedales vienen en las maquinas de coser. eso si... si le desarman la maquina, seguro se van a enojar mucho, pero pueden conseguir unos similares en casa de repuestos de maquinas de coser electronicas.

un saludo para todos-


----------



## Julio_lanza (May 25, 2010)

Les recomiendo conseguir un pedal de volumen de esos que usan con teclados o con las mismas guitarras, yo arme uno pero desde cero con laminas, claro casi me vuelo un dedo pero en fin... aqui les dejo una muestra  de alguien que lo armo 

http://www.diyguitarist.com/DIYStompboxes/Vol-Pedal-Retro.htm

aqui tienen algo bastante interesante

http://www.diyguitarist.com/DIYStompboxes/DIY-Wah.htm


----------



## ANNERIS (Jul 13, 2011)

Hola, yo hice un wa-wa que encontre en la red... y me andubo excelente... adjunto el livewire...

Estuve viendo mi ordenador y me acorde q tenia circuitos de wa-wa.. espero q puedan servirte...


----------



## david7777777 (Sep 29, 2011)

el Circuito Livewirw funcionando me harias el favor de subirlo en pdf o imagen  
gracias


----------

